#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  A weekend in Kuala Lumpur (With Pics)hopefully

## chassamui

Air Asia A320/200 from Suratthani to KL plus 3 nights budget accommodation in KL, less than 100Great British quids.
This version of the aircraft has 186 passenger seats, but on this flight only 12 passengers and 4 cabin staff. No alcohol in flight and only snacks and soft drinks for sale on board

On arrival at KLIA2 the newer airport, they have well staffed immigration counters and apart from photo and fingerprints it's all over quickly. Through duty free and on to the arrivals terminal with the odd cabbie cruising for a fare. He only wanted MYR180 for the trip downtown. I will use local currency from here on and for those who want a rough idea of the cost in Thai baht just add a zero on the end.
No thanks cabbie instead of lining your pockets, I will take the airport express for MYR35 and 33 minutes. Better than an hour and a half in a cab, plus funds are saved for drinking.
My two new Australian pals. On the airport express which runs from KL to the city. Air conditioned and no overcrowding. About 27km from downtown KL Sentral.


The guy on the left is from Iran and the other guy is Malaysian.

Hotel Kita is in Chow KIt about 6km from KL Sentral so I haggle for a cab, MYR30 from Sentral to hotel.
Cabbie wants to sell me an English woman called Doris. No thanks mate I'm only here for the beer and the sport.


The room is small but clean and quiet with aircon and TV. Most staff and guests are muslim and helpful and inobtrusive repectively.

----------


## terry57

KLAI 2 is a brilliant Airport and the train into town is brilliant as well.

Really like KL and Malaysia in general. 

The New Tune hotel at the Airport is also great value with good rooms, I stay in it the night before I fly out, just walk to the Airport for the Flight. 

Connected by a covered walk way and only a few minutes away.

----------


## chassamui

The hotel is 40 minutes from KL Sentral and MYR300 by taxi, but the young lad on reception guides me a few hundred metres from the hotel to the local monorail station. Only MYR2.5 and 9 stops and 20 minutes to downtown. The staions are between 500m and 1km apart.

The trains were opened in 2003 and look a bit like a fairground ride, but the do the job ok and are air conditioned. KL is very humid all year round so the fans on the platforms are also welcome.

The service crosses the city in all directions just like London Underground but with better views.


The Petronas Towers as seen from my local monorail station. They dominate the city for obvious reasons.

----------


## chassamui

The 'Overground' Map


Just 2 stops from my base in Chow Kit is Bukit Nanas, a short walk to the Petronas Towers.

This building is impressive by day but even more so at night.

I am told they turn the lights of about 10pm if you want the night time money shot.
I finally made it to the recommended Beach Club Cafe, just a short walk from the towers, where I suddenly became  a hansum man. This was early evening about 5.30pm so the place was quiet. The women were from Vietnam, Philippines, Iran, Pakistan, Thailand and elsewhere. The Viet lady I spoke to was glad of the chance to gossip which was all she was getting anyway. She told me the club stays open until 2-3am and she usually goes home around midnight, because the club is often raided by police in the early hours and the girls arrested, mostly on visa infractions, Between 30 and 40 girls work there, and the raids mean that the faces change on a regular basis. The ones I saw were ok but one or two looked strung out already despite the early hour.

This lonesome shark lives in a tank above the bar at the Beach Club. Corona beer was MYR29 for a small bottle.

I stayed for one and went to the bar/restaurant next door. I was just finishing and excellent Beefburger and fries when I realised I should have taken a pic. Burger MYR35 and Corona again MYR29.

I returned on the Sunday evening to an Irish Bar on the same street as Beach club. I was approached by a Malaysian bloke for girls and bar service in a side street but declined. Fok I was hungry man!

The manager was a Lithuanian about 30 years old and very accommodating. Corona for aperitif, before I tucked in to Guinness Steak and Mash, washed down with ...

A most acceptable libation with which to complete my evening. The pie was filled with decent steak in mouth melting chunks, served under a flaky pastry and piping hot in a stainless pan.
Pie MYR34
Corona MYR29
Kilkenny draught bitter MYR27

Although it sounds pricey, it's worth remembering this is a fairly modern cosmopolitan city and you would pay more or less the same in European capitals. Service and ambiance was good and the place was clean and comfortable.

I could only believe the business of 50% Muslim population in the daytime. At night the place was dominated by Indians and Chinese.
The streets had none of the grubbiness often associated with Bangkok and never felt threatened in anyway despite lengthy walks on fairly empty streets in the evenings.
There were a couple of scenes that greeted me on my way back from Helay Mac's on Sunday night. This gathering on the corner near my hotel were watching the Man U v City game.


On the same corner was a major Junction. Sunday night is Bike Night in Chow Kit.

----------


## fohk

Great thread this, I recently returned form KL, did you do the Towers?

----------


## david44

Good pix thanks the new and the grime of tropical rain on concrete.
Does chowkit still have unique aroma delightful fragrantfrangipani,masala sauces,tandoors with a hint of stale piss cheap cooking oil hairoil indian incense chinese noodle and damp pussy?

----------


## chassamui

Walked my legs off over the three night there and although there were other photo ops, I left the camera and phone in my room the first night.
Unable to download the phone pics due to a hardware malfunction. I hope you b'stards are grateful for the effort that went into my first photo thread, assuming you can see the pics that is.
Respect to other pic posters too.
One last shot for the girls. Plenty of malls all the way along the monorail journey, which follows the main roads into the city. Shopping is for girls.

----------


## chassamui

Fohk. There is a trip up the Towers where you go on the veiwing platform that joins the towers and up near the top too. The price was 6 pints of Kilkenny. Fohk that.  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

> Good pix thanks the new and the grime of tropical rain on concrete. Does chowkit still have unique aroma delightful fragrantfrangipani,masala sauces,tandoors with a hint of stale piss cheap cooking oil hairoil indian incense chinese noodle and damp pussy?


Your welcome Dave. 
Many senses were indeed assaulted. The humidity was quite oppressive and although I always travel with emergency undercrackers, I did have to go out and buy a couple of extra polo shirts.

Before anyone mentions the lack of snatch, I was acutely aware of the modest dress standards among local ladies. The odd Korean tourist slapper apart, even the Malays were mostly covered. The Muslims of course adhered to their own dress code.
There were pretty girls aplenty of Indian, Malay and Chinese extraction, I just didn't fancy getting my face slapped and camera confiscated. No where near as vein as Thai girls.

----------


## fohk

> Fohk. There is a trip up the Towers where you go on the veiwing platform that joins the towers and up near the top too. The price was 6 pints of Kilkenny. Fohk that.


 Worth a view. I had a couple of shots of tequila to get me up there. I won't hijack your thread but the views are spectacular. Glad you enjoyed the trip.

----------


## withnallstoke

> One last shot for the girls.


Cheers Chas.

----------


## Rudolph

If only Thailand had been blessed with decent British colonization.

----------


## diverken

> If only Thailand had been blessed with decent British colonization.


Then it wouldnt be diffrent would it  ::chitown::

----------


## somtamslap

> Unable to download the phone pics due to a hardware malfunction.


 Softly, softly catchy the, erm, fucking photographs. Break out the USB lead Chas and get busy with it.

Very enjoyable effort so far, though.

----------


## fohk

Activate the bluetooth and get them on your computer. I'm looking forward to this too.

----------


## withnallstoke

> bluetooth


Just because he's English, no need to be rude.

----------


## fohk

I see.  :rofl:

----------


## thaimeme

Nice report and pics, Chaz!

Cheers.

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The trip up the viewing platform at the Twin towers used to be free. A few years ago they slapped a very hefty fee on it.  Bastards.

Large bottles of Guinness to be had in China Town for 17 ringgit. 

I like that.   :Smile: 

Nice thread Chas.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Excellent trip report chass, loved the pics and the humour, glad you had a good re union with your amigo

----------


## SiLeakHunt

I remember the Beach Bar, iffy Chinese prostitutes pretending to be Thai

----------


## Gerbil

^ Beach club changed location earlier this year. I haven't visited the new one yet.

----------


## kingwilly

Nce report mate. Sounds like a good trip.

----------


## Neverna

Nice trip report, Chas. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

nice pics^^

----------


## Hans Mann

Good pics and report. KL is a nice place - different to Bangkok but quite nice too.

----------


## chassamui

Many thanks for all the kind comments and the green repo. Much obliged fellas.
Will try and get a mate to transfer the phone pics over the weekend. I will be interested to see the quality comparison because the phone has more pixels than the cheap little camera I used.
I feel another trip coming on soon. Where next guys? Cambo, Vietnam, Stoke?

----------


## Rudolph

Pattaya. Get some culture.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Glad to read that you had a great trip and made it back home safely.
Again - wonderful pics.

I'm not sure of your relationship picture, but is this a trip that you would recommend taking with a Thai lady or not ? Is it better without due to the cultural_ nuances_ ?

----------


## chassamui

Depemds on the level of interest and knowledge. I told her where I was going and why and even showed her the online bookings.
When I got back she asked me if I enjoyed Singapore. Many ways to interpret that comment, but you would have to know her quite well to get it right.
Would take a wife or GF LTR, but not family. She would come in handy to carry the camera.
If you take a Thai woman to KL you will need anther 3 wallets.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

As far as costs go in KL. As long as one does not drink in proper bars or eat in big restaurants its very reasonable indeed. 

Plenty of markets and street food available, drinks are OK in markets and on the streets, getting around on public transport is cheap and efficient and good rooms available from 1000 baht.   

Place falls down badly in the Eye candy department compared to Thailand though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lom

> Railways service is not so good as I visited last year and had fishy things with co-travelers.


Fishy things?
Did they finger you down there?

----------


## katie23

Just saw this thread now. Didn't see it when it was posted years ago. 

Thanks for the pix, chas.  :Smile: 

P.s. I wasn't the one who originally bumped this thread, Lom did.  :Razz:

----------


## chassamui

I've been to KL a few times since this first trip. The only thing I would note is re Terry's comment on women. Such is the mix, and the religious dress overtones, the women are the equal of the Thai variety, just harder to spot due to modest dress codes. Some great eyes and pretty faces. The rest? Who knows? It's fun guessing, unlike Thailand where the obvious is pretty much in your face the whole time.

Just pondering my next trip. Bali or Vietnam. Not decided but I really enjoyed Bali last year.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^ Yes I see that, Katie...Must always CYA...Heh...

Yeah, there are some nice pics, here...Well done, Chas...

----------


## katie23

@chas - yes, the dress code in women is very varied. Lots of them wearing hijab, but saw a few Chinese Malays who wore shorty-shorts or skirts. Some fashionistas too, esp in the malls. Went there last year for 2 days, my hotel was near KL sentral & little india. As I was walking in the neighborhood, I felt a bit uncomfy walking around, as I wore shorts and some of the Indian guys stared. Or maybe I was just paranoid. Lol. Note to self: don't wear shorts again if staying near little india, or if ever I go to India!

----------


## Norton

> I wasn't the one who originally bumped this thread, Lom did


This thread and many others deserves a bump. TD is a content gold mine. Just takes some digging to find it. Bumping good travel threads should be encouraged.

----------


## chassamui

I took pictures with a pic thread in mind. I suspect a lot of your travel threads are the same Katie, as well as taking pics for your own consumption?
 I admire your patience with the 19th Century pic software on here. Having just spent 2 weeks in PI, the local internet issues must make it doubly difficult.

----------


## katie23

^well, before I joined TD, I just took pix for myself or family. And I didn't take too many street pics or 'person on the street' pix, just mainly of statues, bldgs or touristy venues. Seeing how BLD, Terry & other ppl have shown their travel pix have made me appreciate "ordinary ppl" on the streets too. Heck, I now take pics of girls in skirts (haha) and squat toilets. And of Pringles! 

Yeah, internet in PI is slooooowwww. Now, it's ok since I'm on phone. But trying to link my pics to the forum at this hour - it would be a pain. I never bothered to decipher the TD gallery, I use a diff hosting site. That way, I can delete all my pics if ever I flounce. Heh...

Cheers, chas! Happy weekend!  :Smile: 

P.s. can you update this thread w/ your new pics? Pretty please?

----------


## chassamui

The KL pics and the Bali ones are on a fried hard drive and now lost, as I am too old and stupid to have them backed up. Besides, I have forgotten how TD gallery works. I think I hosted them elsewhere like you did.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Lads nights out in KL in June:

Suggestion?

----------


## hallelujah

> Lads nights out in KL in June:
> 
> Suggestion?


Changkat Bukit Bintang.

Changkat Bukit Bintang Nightlife - What to Do at Night in Changkat Bukit Bintang

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Changkat Bukit Bintang.
> 
> Changkat Bukit Bintang Nightlife - What to Do at Night in Changkat Bukit Bintang



Is Bangsar still going? It's been a while since I was there...

But that's a good call, only 1.2km from the hotel.

----------


## hallelujah

> Is Bangsar still going? It's been a while since I was there...
> 
> But that's a good call, only 1.2km from the hotel.


Yeah, but it's not a patch on Changkat and is more expensive. You'll find loads of deals on booze as you move from bar to bar on Changkat, but getting more expensive as the night goes on.

The Green Man's a good British type pub for a Sunday afternoon pint too.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> The KL pics and the Bali ones are on a fried hard drive and now lost, as I am too old and stupid to have them backed up. Besides, I have forgotten how TD gallery works. I think I hosted them elsewhere like you did.


They'll be there somewhere..
TeakDoor Gallery - Home

----------


## fiddler

Was there a few weeks ago with my son.   We went up into the KL tower (1st picture) for their buffet lunch at the revolving restaurant near the top. 
Not only the view was spectacular, I have to say the food was some of the best I've ever had.    Indian influenced although the variety was huge.  (maybe I just enjoyed the Indian dishes and went back for more of it)   Also, there were about 12 different desserts.   I had one of each and couldn't believe they were ALL GOOD!        A bit pricey but well worth it IMO.      Beautiful city.

----------


## Switch

Healy Macs became my haunt of choice. The beer offering is the obvious attraction but the grub was also wholesome and diverse.
A short walk from the nearby overhead rail station and close to the towers and other hostelries.

----------


## Dillinger

Nothing like a good olde faux Irish pub for the ardent traveller.

 :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> Healy Macs became my haunt of choice. The beer offering is the obvious attraction but the grub was also wholesome and diverse.
> A short walk from the nearby overhead rail station and close to the towers and other hostelries.


 :Confused: 

Healy Macs is a chain that's found throughout Malaysia and there are 3 or 4 in KL alone (the one you're referring to is near the Beach Club on Jalan P Ramlee). 

They tend to be massively overpriced and the food is anything but wholesome and diverse. It's like a bad Irish themed Wetherspoons. 

Each to their own though. 

Edit: Dill has had the "pleasure" too.

----------


## Dillinger

^ yep there’s one in Straits Quay, Penang.
Always frequented by the same old retired croneys paying well over the odds(as if beer isn’t expensive enough in Malaysia) 
The Sunday Dinner’s terrible. They haven’t a clue how to make a Yorkshire pudding and the beef is a rib eye sliced in half and tough as one of Switch’s old army boots

Good for watching rugby and cricket though,if you don’t mind being surrounded by folk like seeking assylum :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> ^ yep there’s one in Straits Quay, Penang.
> Always frequented by the same old retired croneys paying well over the odds(as if beer isn’t expensive enough in Malaysia) 
> The Sunday Dinner’s terrible. They haven’t a clue how to make a Yorkshire pudding and the beef is a rib eye sliced in half and tough as one of Switch’s old army boots
> 
> Good for watching rugby and cricket though,if you don’t mind being surrounded by folk like seeking assylum


The Straits Quay one  in Penang was one of my reluctant Weds/Thurs night haunts, and then I'd shed a tear or two when I woke up the next morning and saw the bill.

Crap, but the greasy pizzas were the drunkard's food after 8 pints.  :Smile: 

There's also one on Changkat, btw.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ the pizzas were good actually.

i know why I hated it there now, the communal toilet’s an 800 meter fuckin walk away :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> ^ the pizzas were good actually.


They were fucking magic once the beer had taken over.




> i know why I hated it there now, the communal toilet’s an 800 meter fuckin walk away


I used to live (relatively) around the corner and it might have been easier just to go home for a Jimmy.

----------


## hallelujah

You been to Blue Reef Fish and Chips, Dil?

----------


## Dillinger

Yeah it’s a few doors away. There’s another fish and chip shop now there too, well overpriced for chewy cod

----------


## Switch

Just finding draft Guinness and Kilkenny was enough for this weary traveller. My Guinness and steak pie was lush.

----------


## david44

> Blue Reef Fish and Chips


Used to be on near the ole Thai consul in Brisbane too.

I like Bukit Bintang area in KL

Ties Sq Mall, Low Yat rech malls and adjacent many international and local eateries 
My pick for teh Aussie steaks cannot get here, its right by the Apple store and my usual digs the dated Swiss Hotel known to all cabbies and a short hike from IMBI monorail or Bukit Bintang monorail

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ou...!4d101.7091727

If in Penang the Indian food is superb at every price from street samosas to air con lux, in Little Indoa where teh Indians eat there are a few loud places with aircon or same food at E and O or Citiel at top dollar

Bangsar or Brickfields great food if you haven't come to escape teh wobblies, while a bit sterile the Meridien adjacent to Sentral has good value lunch I think was 189RM a while back, drinks extra of xouse so neaer $90 with abottle of plonk

----------


## OhOh

> The Green Man's a good British type pub for a Sunday afternoon pint too.


What are their breakfasts like? Or are there better morning spots?

----------


## hallelujah

> What are their breakfasts like? Or are there better morning spots?


I've only ever had snacks and sandwiches there, which were fine, but the breakfasts looked good and I do remember that they had *proper* sausages.

I was there over the Christmas period watching the cricket and the previous owner had left (he wasn't well), but everything else seemed pretty much the same.

To be honest, I would normally eat breakfast at home or go local, but I can't think of too many other options for a British style morning feed. The Magnificent Fish and Chips is good for later on in the day (edit: just seen they do a breakfast too, but have only ever had fish and chips there).

----------


## hallelujah

> Just finding draft Guinness and Kilkenny was enough for this weary traveller. My Guinness and steak pie was lush.


They're obviously doing something right because they keep expanding and they get great reviews on the web. Personally, I was never a big fan of any of their places in Malaysia (I found them to be quite expensive), but they did have a good view of the marina in Penang.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You'll find loads of deals on booze as you move from bar to bar on Changkat, but getting more expensive as the night goes on.


That's no problem. Company are providing the drinking vouchers  :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> That's no problem. Company are providing the drinking vouchers


Havana on Changkat at the end of the night and/or seeing some of your mob head off to the Beach Club will certainly take care of a few of those vouchers.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Deleted - wrong thread. Doh.

----------


## harrybarracuda

As it happened the Irish pub up the road from the Shangri La did good grub, decent beer and the footy (albeit till 4am). And the Thai Club opposite was a veritable cornucopia of South East Asian talent.

Decidedly seedy in the early hours though.

 :Smile:

----------


## prawnograph

Adding on to this one, my _'About a week around KL_" Nov/Dec 2022

But first, getting from Chanthaburi to Suvarnabhumi
I'd expected a full-size bus but this was available, comfortable enough - row of single seats on the left, doubles on the right - 20 total
Ideal going direct - usually take the bus (not minivan) to King Kaew (Samut Prakan) and taxi from there
300 baht per person
Departed 9.30am arrived 1.10pm, including two 5-minute rest stops.



Unsure when Air Asia started flying out of Suvarnabhumi - limited number of flights but from the south-east it's a lot more convenient than Don Mueang. I'd forgotten their cramped seating but survived the 2hr flight, quite long enough.

Not so fine dining


Arrived OK at KLIA2 to find all the buses to KL Sentral were booked out until 11.15pm. Took the KLIA Ekspres train instead about 35 minutes, 55 ringgit (430 baht at current rate), one more train and at our accommodation by 11am then out for a midnight wander.

----------


## prawnograph

Hurried to get the train, no time to try _Black Whale CunFry_

----------


## prawnograph

Masjid Jamek, midnight.

----------


## YourDaddy

Oh this topic certainly reminded me of wonderful times I had with Schizo

Reminiscing

----------


## malmomike77

Where is Chas's Bali thread

----------


## prawnograph

*KL to Pulau Ketam 'Crab Island'*, a revisit from 2010

From KL Sentral, on the KTM Komuter for about 90 minutes to Port Klang/Pelabuhan Klang. Uninspiring countryside but a relaxed way to travel, went through Klang city which is quite a way from the port, once spent a week there, but that's another story.

A short walk to the jetty and on to the next available boat, around 30min by 'speedboat' which takes around 24 people, or one of the ferries, 45 minutes on an 80-seater. Both cost the same, 12 ringgit one-way (it was 7 in 2010).

There was a speedboat about to leave, all aboard. Had the company of eight Malaysia Post workers and a group with their fishing rods etc who were dropped off on the way to a building on stilts somewhere along the way.

----------


## prawnograph

Wiki stuff:

The island is home to two predominantly Chinese fishing villages founded circa 1880. The main village on the southern side of the island is also known as Pulau Ketam. The other village on the northeastern side is called Sungai Lima ("Fifth River").

The locals are mainly Teochew and Hokkien Chinese, with Teochew, Hokkien and Mandarin Chinese the main dialects spoken.

As the island is submerged during high tide, housing on the island consists of "floating houses" perched on wooden stilts 1 to 10 metres (3 to 33 ft) above sea level. The main thoroughfares are narrow concreted pavements, whilst in the residential areas, the older rickety wooden plank bridges can still be seen. 

There are no cars on the island; bicycles, some of which are motorised, are the main means of transportation within the villages. There are no pavements linking the villages, the only means of transportation between villages is by boat. 

Daily ferry services link the island to Port Klang jetty on the mainland.

----------


## prawnograph

*Pulau Ketam*


Hotel Sea Lion; apart from this place, saw two homestays not far from the jetty.
Pedal bikes and e-bikes available for hire at the jetty and hotel

----------


## prawnograph

*Pulau Ketam
*
The main highway through town

----------


## prawnograph

*Pulau Ketam*
Houses old and new

----------


## cyrille

::chitown::

----------


## david44

Interesting, any good seafood places.

Is it doable as a trip for lunch from downtown KL or is an overnight better?

----------


## prawnograph

> Interesting, any good seafood places.
> 
> Is it doable as a trip for lunch from downtown KL or is an overnight better?


*
Pulau Ketam - Crab Island* 



I'm not a fan of crab, but that's the attraction for tourists, went for fish instead.

Time-wise, it would be under an hour driving from central KL, otherwise allow for wherever you are staying to get to KL Sentral then 90min on KTM Komuter and ideally straight onto a boat another 45 minutes; Tne Port Klang jetty is less than 200m from the train station. Makes for a long day, up to 3hrs approx each way.

We were there in October 2010, in KL for the MotoGP at Sepang and saw an advert for Pulau Ketam, free time, off we went. Little has changed; some new houses, and many ebikes - even some little speed humps on the pathways as the local traffic control. 

It's different, quirky, and very Chinese - read there were less than 50 resident Malaysians who work for police, school, medical centre.

I'd hire a bike if I went back.

----------


## david44

Thanks for the helpful advice my travelling companion loves crab so it sounds like perfect excursion.

----------


## prawnograph

*Pulau Ketam*





This in the circular 'town square'

----------


## prawnograph

> Thanks for the helpful advice my travelling companion loves crab so it sounds like perfect excursion.


Crabs and co. 
I've developed a mild mollusc and crustacean allergy. 
Squid, crab, cuttlefish, *prawns* - yes, prawns! - but not so severe I have to remove completely from my diet, just limit.
Accompanied by helpful daughter #2, I was asked about my diet of such creatures, before I could answer she butts in with '_it's all he eats'_. 
One of Ms Prawn's work colleagues has parents with a prawn farm and they've been our supplier, fresh caught that morning. One less customer.

Fish is OK though. 

_NoPrawn-O'Graph
_

----------


## prawnograph

*Pulau Ketam*

Watched the black clouds approaching while waiting at the jetty, as forecast, a downpour but it cleared by the time we were back at Port Klang. Took the larger (80-seat) ferry, same 12r fare and timed well with the next train with about 15 minutes to spare.





KTM Komuter at Port Klang (Pel. Klang on signage). 18 stations between here and KL Sentral
Ghost train? One other passenger until a few stations along the line.

----------


## panama hat

What made you go to Pulau Ketam of all places?

----------


## david44

> What made you go to Pulau Ketam of all places?


Have you been ad disappointed, crabs , no cars so fewer jams , noise pollution sounds fine to me?

----------


## prawnograph

*Pulau Ketam (Crab Island) Island In Malaysia*

Most recent one on YouTube . mid-December 2022, about a week after my last visit

----------


## panama hat

> Have you been ad disappointed, crabs , no cars so fewer jams , noise pollution sounds fine to me?


Yes, admittedly.  Went there once several years ago and found it to be underwhelming as a whole.  But the crabs . . .  :Smile:  . . . yes.  Hence the name 'Crab Island'.

----------


## prawnograph

*Kuala Lumpur - KLCC*
_'We don't do shopping'_
But did pay a brief visit to the KLCC centre and park beneath the Petronas towers
Not as busy as expected on a Sunday a few weeks before Xmas

----------


## prawnograph

*Kuala Lumpur*
On foot, about 4hrs total 
A walking day - no hurry, destination the Perdana Botanical Gardens (Taman Botani Perdana)
Along the Klang river walkway which is hugely improved since last visit pre-covid, past Masjid Jamek took first bridge across the river, a Gloria Jean cafe, past Merdeka Square, the Malaysia Post building, a small city park



Crossed the road and past the National Mosque

----------


## david44

Great pictures , looks a lot cleaner than my last visit among the Dhoti's lascars of Brickfileds.

I believe ShittyshityDingDong the toast of Canal Street will be posting updated photos showing us the mosques of Macclesfiled , Curry Mile Dankchester and of course the skanky whores of Pet Aling Prestbury

----------


## prawnograph

Not taken the same day, I'll get back to that, these by the Klang River bridge down from Masjid Jamek mosque, there's been a lot of work tidying the riverside walkway since last time we were here, these empty buildings now mural-ed







on Sunday the afternoon/evening River Jazz festival was held on the bridge, this pic from morning rehearsals

----------


## prawnograph

Outside KL City Gallery
Didn't go in - bloody tourists everywhere

----------


## prawnograph

Still walking towards the Botanic Gardens . . . the Islamic Arts Museum Malaysia



then past the Bird Park, past the Butterfly Park. 
Been to both twice previously, not this time.


Walking - this took around an hour plus the various stops and finally at the Perdana Botanical Gardens. We saw two entrances which were closed, directing pedestrians to the main security entrance further along., maybe a result of Covid in terms of controlling numbers in the park.

----------

